# Lake Ottertail tourney



## Bobby O (Mar 15, 2006)

The new walleye tournament on lake ottertail is coming up in mid-may. does anyone know any big details about how many boats and such? Does anyone think that it will get as big as the Carr's Tournament did? And finally does anyone know how to catch them on the lake?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

OH Ottertail...what a lake. My uncles have cabins right next to the other. I've been going there ever since I can remember. I don't know much about the tournament, but what I do know is that Ottertail, as a fishery, is going downhill. I remember the days when we could go out and manage to bring home enough fish to feed the relatives. Now we are lucky to catch an eye, period. I think that lake needs to be seriously managed as far as slot limits and bag limits. There is no reason to be taking 6 fish home.

For anyone who is going to be in the tournie, good luck, you are going to nee dit. :lol:


----------



## Bobby O (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks I defiantly think that the DNR needs to look into lake and see what it has to offer and what it doesnt have.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

must have something going on...the PWT Super Pro is there in June...


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

NDJ said:


> must have something going on...the PWT Super Pro is there in June...


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Good numbers lake, horrible quality lake. I can not take sorting through 25 or 30 12-14" walleyes to get enough over 15" for a meal. Actually meal or no meal, I just don't enjoy the fact that there is little chance of catching more than the odd large fish.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Duckslayer...

"used to be able to go out and catch enough fish to feed the relatives"?

Why is it that those who arent happy unless they are killing fish are the first ones to scratch their heads about why the good old days got old?

Instead of slot limits and regulations, why not practice some self control?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Watch who your pointing your finger at. I never said a word of it, i've never even fished ottertail lake. Im pretty sure you were talking about duckslayer100s post. Its pretty apparent that the lake holds fish. I dont think the PWT would come rolling into a lake that holds no fish. Maybe the tactics used in the "good old days" are no longer effective? Time to switch it up and try new things.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Sorry duckslayer.

Didnt realize there were two "slayers".


----------

